# Training for Waterfowl hunt?



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

So i'm really interested in getting a lab!!! My question is when do i need to get a pup so it can be ready for the next season? Now? I know it won't be really really good on just his first year but all i'm wondering is when i need to get a pup for next season just so he can start bringing me a bird or two?

thanks


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

The best time to plant a tree 20years ago. The second best now. I would find one now. One year olds do fine with work.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

cornerfinder said:


> The best time to plant a tree 20years ago. The second best now. I would find one now. One year olds do fine with work.


I agree. You also need to look at how much time you can spend with a new pup as the first few months are important. If you can do that know then go for it, if things are busy you might wait a few months.

My current Lab I picked up in April three years ago, I choose to hold her out of much of her first year of hunting because we were in the middle of Force Fetch but we did get out a few times and she did ok.

Mark


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Markm, how is she doing now? I have not been in touch with you for a long time. I hope things are going great for you! 

Opencountry, I have had successful hunting seasons with 6 month old pups. But, what I ask of a six month old is much different than what I ask of an 18 month old or 4 year or 7 year old. Know your limitations and stay well under them. My personal advice would be to get a pup when you are ready for it regardless of how old it will be at the first hunting season. The MAJOR KEY (in my opinion) is not how your dog will be during that first season, but how it will be that 3rd or 4th or 8th hunting season. 

Get yourself ready to train that dog before you ever bring him home. This is the start of giving you and him many many years of successfull hunts. Study training material, get books, videos, etc... I personally would start studying Evan Graham's Smartwork for retrievers training program. Other have liked the 10 minute retriever or Rick Stawski's training material. The more you can learn know, before you bring the pup home, the better off you and him will be. 

Best of luck!!


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

> Get yourself ready to train that dog before you ever bring him home. This is the start of giving you and him many many years of successfull hunts. Study training material, get books, videos, etc... I personally would start studying Evan Graham's Smartwork for retrievers training program. Other have liked the 10 minute retriever or Rick Stawski's training material. The more you can learn know, before you bring the pup home, the better off you and him will be.


+1 well said


----------

